# Oukiarim 27 X 1 1/4 W/O Rear Wheel



## Relic Racing (Mar 6, 2022)

Not sure if I’m in the right category but I have an unusual, to me, wheel I would like to know more about. 
Can anyone identify what it came off of by the hub and rim markings? I won’t need it and would like to find someone who does, eventually. Thanks, either way.
-Thom


----------



## 1motime (Mar 6, 2022)

Should be in Lightweight bikes.  Not a middleweight wheel.  Japanese 10 speed wheel without the cassette. 
 Could have been on lots of different brands.  1970's t0 late 90's.


----------



## Relic Racing (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok, thanks. Thought it was older than that by a decade, or so. 
Please disregard the post if it can’t be deleted. 
Thanks again, 1motime.


----------

